# Injecting sage grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Really, I'm not making this up and its good!

Take a 4.5 lb sage grouse:


Inject it with bacon grease:


Stuff it with your favorite dressing:


Wrap some bacon on it:


Bake at 300° for 1.5 to 2 hours:


Breast meat n dressing:


Legs n thighs with dressing and squash:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh my!! Maybe I should try that on a couple teals I got mon.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Oh my!! Maybe I should try that on a couple teals I got mon.


I was just wondering how that would taste with a Mallard or honker..mmmm


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I bet that would make a boot taste good...BACON:EAT:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> I bet that would make a boot taste good...BACON:EAT:


Goob just showed us that. How was it Goob?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bacon makes everything taste better.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks delicious! |-O-|


Not sure what ones cardiologist would think about it however. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Looks delicious! |-O-|
> 
> Not sure what ones cardiologist would think about it however. ;-)


Hahaha,,,,,that just gave me the idea, I haven't had any of my world famous heart attack sandwiches lately...sounds like a good idea for supper tonight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected bacon grease*



GaryFish said:


> Goob just showed us that. How was it Goob?


It was OK, not as dry and an improvement in flavor over normal baked sage grouse.

The dressing was onion, celery and andouille sausage. 

I'm going to do another boomer sage grouse. This time I'm going to add a little fresh thyme and fresh garlic to the bacon grease.

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Bacon is the candy of Meat.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think that brining the boomer might do more for flavor and moisture than injecting with the bacon grease. What do you think Goob?

I've tried injecting chickens and turkeys both with bacon grease, and all it did was make it greasy. I found that if you want to get a real bacon flavor into anything, injecting grease doesn't do it. However, before baking, sear the bird in a hot skillet filled with the grease and it will get the bacon flavor in there way better than injecting it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected bacon grease*



GaryFish said:


> I would think that brining the boomer might do more for flavor and moisture than injecting with the bacon grease. What do you think Goob?
> 
> I've tried injecting chickens and turkeys both with bacon grease, and all it did was make it greasy. I found that if you want to get a real bacon flavor into anything, injecting grease doesn't do it. However, before baking, sear the bird in a hot skillet filled with the grease and it will get the bacon flavor in there way better than injecting it.


Well, what am I gonna do with all this bacon grease I got then?

Uh...like I said, makin' a boomer sage grouse greasy is "...an improvement in flavor". 

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you tried brining a sage grouse?

I just don't hunt them any more. The last time I shot one was in 1986, and I shot a limit of 3 birds in one flush, with 3 shots from my Remington Wingmaster (loved that gun). Luckiest dang shooting I've ever done in my whole life. Anyway, it was torture choking those things down and I decided then I'd never hunt them again. And haven't.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected bacon grease*



GaryFish said:


> Have you tried brining a sage grouse?
> 
> I just don't hunt them any more. The last time I shot one was in 1986, and I shot a limit of 3 birds in one flush, with 3 shots from my Remington Wingmaster (loved that gun). Luckiest dang shooting I've ever done in my whole life. Anyway, it was torture choking those things down and I decided then I'd never hunt them again. And haven't.


I brined and smoked some back in the day. Too dry.

Injecting butter is good, but I'm on a bacon grease kick this week.

Best sage grouse recipe is Mrs Goob's Hunter-style Sage Grouse: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/8064-hunter-style-sage-grouse.html

Hey, I got 3 birds with one shot this year! 12 ga, #5s, Mod choke, @ 35 yards. Really cool except it put us 2 over the limit. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injecting phosphates in a sage grouse*

I'm thinking of injecting some tripolyphospate; you now, like what's in a store-bought turkey or your favorite fast food meat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I injected butter*

in a big ole boomer sage grouse!

This thing is huge:


All "pumped up" and ready to go:


Baked, covered, at 300°:


Turned out pretty good:


Lots of parsnips; everybody loves parsnips. 

*Sage Grouse Injection #4*

2 - grouse, whole
1 cup - butter
1 tsp - fresh thyme, minced
2 cloves - garlic, minced
1/2 tsp - salt
1/4 tsp - Super Phosphate 450
2 quarts - vegetables 
1/2 cup - water

*Instructions:*
· Melt butter and set aside.
· When the butter is cool, but still soft, blend in the remainder of the ingredients except the water.
· Inject the mixture into the bird; four or five places in each breast and once in each leg and thigh.
· Place the vegetables in a roaster pan, casserole dish or crock pot. Melt the remaining butter mixture and drizzle about one-half of it over the vegetables.
· Lightly brush the bird with the butter mixture. 
· Stuff some of the buttered veggies in the bird. 
· Add the water.
· Cook, covered, in a 300° oven for 3 hours or on low in a crock pot for 8 hours.
· Baste the bird with the butter mixture once or twice while it is cooking.
· Strain and reserve the liquid.

*Comments: *
Carrots, potatoes, parsnips, celery and onions work great in this recipe.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. Did that make it taste like buttered sage brush? I love your continued attempts at edible boomer. It has to taste better than raccoon I suppose.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks delicious. :EAT:

Any leftovers? I'd love a plate of that with a side of lipitor.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Lord look at the size of the breasts on that bird. Looks yummy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Hmmm. Did that make it taste like buttered sage brush? I love your continued attempts at edible boomer. It has to taste better than raccoon I suppose.


If you've had raccoon the way I have you'd change your mind. **** is one of my favorite things to eat. It's kind of a cross between cottontail and fox squirrel in taste...yum !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected butter in a sage grouse*

I like raccoon too.....especially with parsnips. Everybody loves parsnips:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/Cooking%20from%209-6-10/****/Coonnparsnips_aa_sm.jpg

It's an "aquired" taste.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected butter in a sage grouse*



GaryFish said:


> Hmmm. Did that make it taste like buttered sage brush? I love your continued attempts at edible boomer. It has to taste better than raccoon I suppose.


Yeah, yeah. yeah, I'm going thru the freezer, eating my way down to my bison meat.

Brining a couple young sage grouse right now, as I type this dumb post instead of working on my over-due reports.

uh.....I gotta go; makin' jack rabbit hamburger. Only take a coupla minutes, then back to work.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any recipes for shihtzu?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Any recipes for shihtzu?


Don't tempt him he'll go shoot one and then work out a recipe....;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I like sage brush cooked in butter...........:O•-:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Any recipes for shihtzu?


 :shock:I knew it! You are an awful person.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected citrus brine*

Took *GaryFish*'s recommendation and brined some sage grouse.

Made up some citrus brine from oranges, lemons, onions, garlic, fresh thyme, Bay leaf, salt, pepper and orange juice:


After injecting the grouse with the citrus brine and soaking them in the solution for 4 days the birds look like this:


Really good baked in the oven "low n slow":


You wouldn't know it was sage grouse:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Injected crabapple sauce; yes, crabapple sauce*

Brined another sage grouse. This time a young bird in an apple-based solution made from crabapple sauce, apple juice, a sliced orange and a little brown sugar; no salt:


Soaked the young bird in the solution for 4 days. Cut the bird in half and then placed it in a bed of crabapple dressing:


Baked in the oven "low n slow" until medium rare:


Basting with some seasoned butter kept the outside of the bird moist:


The meat was a little too rare for our tastes and the dressing wasn't quite right so the grouse n stuffing was cooked in the oven for another 30 minutes until the grouse was well done.

Really moist!


----------

